# Mimmo Romeo - king of the briar



## Subotaj (Jan 8, 2008)

What a nice video!
Enjoy.


----------



## SAjunidog (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey, thats pretty damn cool, thanks for sharing.


----------



## squeeze left (Jun 28, 2006)

Thanks for the great video link, I enjoyed it very much!


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

SAjunidog said:


> Hey, thats pretty damn cool, thanks for sharing.


thats really damn cool-
THANKS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tfar (Dec 27, 2007)

Great video. Thanks for sharing. It is interesting to see the huge load of briar he gets and to know that 70% is refuse. I also like his harlekin head. Just wonder he still has all his fingers the way he works with the hands directly next to the saw. If you find the other video he is speaking of, please post it, too. Me bad. The other video is right in line with the first in the row or pipe related preview videos beneath the main screen.

I also checked out the French only video. This guy has been cutting pipe ebauchons since 1946! He says business now is about ten percent of what it was in the 50s and that in Sardinia they stopped making pipe ebauchons (the raw cut) 25 years ago.

Till


----------



## Subotaj (Jan 8, 2008)

He also make some really nice pipes!
http://www.romeobriar.com/pipesite/gallery.html


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

very cool video. Thanks!


----------

